

Has Craiglist Flatlined? - a5seo
http://www.websimple.com/blog/has-craigslist-flatlined.html

======
stretchwithme
There's a difference between flatlining and reaching the peak.

------
forkandwait
"Flatlined" means "dead" in common parlance, not "holding steady as the
absolute ruler in classified ad space". Idiots.

------
simonk
They also are really pushing international sites onto their own domain. If I
put in vancouver.craigslist.org it shoots me over to the .ca domain name.
Mexico goes to .com.mx and so on.

------
Xurinos
Weird. I still go to Craigslist for local listings and jobs. Is this just FUD?

~~~
garyrichardson
I'd say so. It's all I ever use for buying/selling. Already had two big hits
for xmas presents.

I haven't even heard of the other ones listed in the article.

------
trotsky
_and some might argue, stifling innovation because of their unwillingness to
monetize_

You get water for free* from your tap but that didn't stop marketers from
convincing everyone to pay $2 a liter or more for it.

Good for Newmark for taking the road less traveled, I doubt they are in danger
of losing their crown any time soon.

------
joshu
So, I've been crawling Craigslist for a while. It does appear that it is
slowing down somewhat.

------
ScottBurson
"Craigslist", not "Craiglist".

------
entreprenewb
I find the suggestion in the headline less interesting than the wave shapes
from July '09 to July '10. Any insights here?

~~~
jamesbkel
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apophenia>

~~~
util
I guess apophenia's alway ironic when there really is a pattern because then
you'd have meta-apophenia?

(It seems it'd be surprising if there weren't seasonal effects, eg, students
looking for a place to live. I almost feel like you can see a peak each July
-- I probably do really have apophenia here.)

------
util
What does overall US internet usage look like over the same period?

------
gallerytungsten
I think we're seeing the effect of them removing the "adult" ads.

------
rorrr
Craigslist doesn't innovate. It's full of spam and scams. It's not that
convenient to use. They are only alive because they are popular, not because
they are good.

~~~
forkandwait
No, Craigslist is more convenient and better than any other thing like it,
because they refused to listen to every idiot that told them they need to be
more innovative, or that they should fill up their space with ads and "user
interface". Their infrastructure is rock solid. What should they be doing
different?

~~~
awt
Would be cool if they let me mark items I'm interested in so I can come back
to them later.

~~~
hyperbovine
Ctrl-B.

~~~
awt
Well that's obvious, right? But that's an inferior solution to CL supporting
bookmarking. Why would I want to clutter up my Browser with temporary CL
bookmarks that I will have to delete at a later time? Not good UX.

